# Авиация > Матчасть >  МиГ-35

## Антоха

В сети появилось фото первого, построенного для ВКС России, самолёта МиГ-35УБ №*11*.
Судя по всему, пришло время открывать специализированную ветку по этому типу.

----------


## Антоха

На текущий момент мы имеем всего три самолёта, построенных по программе переоснащения устаревшего парка фронтовых истребителей ВКС. Ожидаем восемь, среди которых уже есть предсерийные 702 и 712.
  

До конца так и не ясно какой шифр у этих машин. Есть ли в нём буква "Р", как например у МиГ-29СМТ2 тип "9.19Р", построенных по второму заказу для ВКС России.

----------


## Айдар

> В сети появилось фото первого, построенного для ВКС России, самолёта МиГ-35УБ №*11*.
> Судя по всему, пришло время открывать специализированную ветку по этому типу.


на кромке крыла нет антенн  у данного мига?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> на кромке крыла нет антенн  у данного мига?


"Пастель"? Видно же ее

----------


## Polikarpoff

> В сети появилось фото первого, построенного для ВКС России, самолёта МиГ-35УБ №*11*.
> Судя по всему, пришло время открывать специализированную ветку по этому типу.


Пишут, что это по контракту 2017 года на две дополнительные машины для испытаний
https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3617998.html

----------


## Avia M

> Пишут, что это по контракту 2017 года на две дополнительные машины для испытаний


Пишут "*предположительно*"... И б/н "подозрительный" (не 714 например). 
Кст., пара для испытаний, могла теоретически перебазироваться ранее и без свидетелей...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Пишут "*предположительно*"... И б/н "подозрительный" (не 714 например). 
> Кст., пара для испытаний, могла теоретически перебазироваться ранее и без свидетелей...


702 и 712 опытные, 11 - вполне себе номер для машины установочной партии.

----------


## lindr

> 11 - вполне себе номер для машины установочной партии.


Согласно стандарту на 29К, 29М 35, спарки имеют номера в серии 11, 12 и.т.д

702 и 712 переделки из 29М 70-й серии.

----------


## KURYER

Гуляет по сети, как фото кабины одного из прототипов МиГ-35. Так ли ?

----------


## Айдар

> Гуляет по сети, как фото кабины одного из прототипов МиГ-35. Так ли ?


Миг-29м2 вроде

----------


## Avia M

> Минобороны РФ, как ожидается, будет получать как минимум шесть истребителей МиГ-35 ежегодно. Об этом сообщает "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на информированный источник.
> Он отметил, что планируется заключить контракт, который позволит обеспечить такие поставки. Источник также рассказал, что военные уже получили первые два истребителя МиГ-35 по контракту на шесть машин, подписанному на форуме "Армия-2018". "Уже поставлено два самолета, и еще четыре машины поступят до конца года", - сказал источник.


Похоже "Стрижи" осенью не получат?

----------


## Polikarpoff

3Д про РЛС жесть...

----------


## Avia M

ВКС получили первые два новейших истребителя МиГ-35,  еще четыре истребителя поставят до конца года.

https://ria.ru/20190617/1555619124.h...medium=desktop

Раз в месяц, рапортуют... Фотографий не прилагают. Странно.

----------


## Антоха

> ВКС получили первые два новейших истребителя МиГ-35,  еще четыре истребителя поставят до конца года.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190617/1555619124.h...medium=desktop
> 
> Раз в месяц, рапортуют... Фотографий не прилагают. Странно.


самолёты передают в Ахтубинск, в конце года начнут переучивать Стрижей.
П.С.: Витязей пересадят на Су-35 +оставят звено Су-30СМ

----------


## Avia M

> в конце года начнут переучивать Стрижей.


Ближе к истине (по сравнению с Вашими прежними ожиданиями), полагаю... С.И. и намекал о таких вариантах, ежели всё красиво сложится. Будем надеяться. :Cool:

----------


## Андро

откуда такая информация про витязей?

----------


## Антоха

> Ближе к истине (по сравнению с Вашими прежними ожиданиями), полагаю... С.И. и намекал о таких вариантах, ежели всё красиво сложится. Будем надеяться.


По мне, так ничего не поменялось принципиально. Как вариант, Стрижей отправят на переучивание на своих же будущих машинах, на которых сейчас летают в Ахтубинске.

----------


## Avia M

> По мне, так ничего не поменялось принципиально.


Принципиально нет, по срокам да. Ваше прежнее:




> мой оптимизм основан на информации о том, что осенью этого года Стрижи начнут получать новые машины

----------


## Vanek30

Вообще про это уже 2 года пишут. Но на данный момент всё ближе к истине)
Некоторые из них уже летали :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> В сети появилось фото первого, построенного для ВКС России, самолёта МиГ-35УБ №*11*.


С левого борта. 
https://russianplanes.net/id251963

Пару месяцев "прятался"... :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

МиГ-35 №11 с вооружением


Фотографии: lady_spotter

----------


## ZHeN

ничоси! даже Т220 голову повернул! неужто работает!

----------


## Polikarpoff

Что-то странное

----------


## Айдар

> Что-то странное


что там странного ? экспозиция миг-35, хотя миг-35 это или нет ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> хотя миг-35 это или нет ?


Во-во. Топливоприемника нет, а с килями вообще что-то странное, Су-27М/30М2 напоминают.
Окраска - ну не знаю, какой-то троллинг, имхо...

----------


## FLOGGER

А это не на МАКС готовят? Кили - да, странные. Вроде как параллельно стоят и форкили какие-то другие.

----------


## AndyK

> ...а с килями вообще что-то странное, Су-27М/30М2 напоминают.


Аха, народ тоже заинтересовался ентим https://vk.com/feed?w=wall-20484353_5380

----------


## Polikarpoff

А окраска намекает на....

Да будет он "сгущенкой" именоваться!)

----------


## Avia M

> Что-то странное


Возможно "люксовый вариант". По типу F-16XL?...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Возможно "люксовый вариант". По типу F-16XL?...


Слухи ходят что не летный, тут вот даже пишут: "Перспективный многоцелевой легкий истребитель МиГ-35 *привезли* на авиакосмический салон МАКС-2019." 

https://rg.ru/2019/08/26/reg-cfo/fot...maks-2019.html

----------


## Avia M

> "Перспективный многоцелевой легкий истребитель


Иначе, "лёгкий ПАКФА"...

----------


## Avia M

И модели...

----------


## Panda-9

> И модели...


Какая-то утрата гармонии и стиля. Такое ощущение, что кили от какого-то другого самолета (будто по мотивам Як-141, но наверное есть что-то еще ближе). Зачем это? Улучшение аэродинамики?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> И модели...


Жесть.....

----------


## Avia M

> Жесть.....


Плюс соты...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Плюс соты...


Были такие мысли, конус-то короткий

----------


## ZHeN

кто пойдёт, потрогайте его, может, рукой, если удастся? а то вдруг папье-маше ?

----------


## Rus_Knights

Кодовое имя "МиГ-35NG"?  :Smile:

----------


## Polikarpoff

_Президенту России Владимиру Путину продемонстрировали экспортную модификацию самолета МиГ-35 на авиасалоне МАКС-2019.

Доклад о возможностях нового авиационного комплекса главе государства сделал Генеральный директор Корпорации "МиГ" Илья Тарасенко.

Измененная геометрия планера, а также обновленная система бортового радиолокационного оборудования стали характерными особенностями экспортной версии многофункционального авиационного комплекса, созданной в соответствии с пожеланиями потенциальных иностранных заказчиков.

Комплектация МиГ-35 предусматривает оснащение радаром с активной фазированной решеткой (АФАР), способным захватывать и сопровождать до 30 воздушных целей одновременно, комплексом оптико-электронной разведки, а также оптико-локационной станцией для поиска, сопровождения и обзора воздушного, наземного и надводного пространства.

В качестве силовых установок на МиГ-35 применяются турбореактивные двигатели РД-33МК, которые в сочетании с уникальными характеристиками планера обеспечивают самолету сверхманевренность, высокую тяговооруженность и эффективность в воздушном бою. Модульная система БРЭО и открытая архитектура программного обеспечения позволяют применять на нем всю имеющуюся номенклатуру серийных и перспективных авиационных средств поражение вооружения, а также интегрировать вооружение заказчика.

Подробно ознакомиться с техническими новинками и новыми боевыми возможностями линейки авиационной техники марки "МиГ" гости и участники авиасалона могут на специальной мультимедийной экспозиции, расположенной напротив шале ПАО "ОАК".

На объединенной выставочной экспозиции ПАО "ОАК" ГК Ростех, в рамках которой Корпорация "МиГ" принимает участие в авиасалоне, также представлен тренажерный комплекс МиГ-29, голографический стол для обучения инженерно-технических специалистов и уникальный голографический стенд с подробным описанием боевых возможностей самолета МиГ-35.

В ходе работы авиасалона руководством Корпорации "МиГ" запланирован ряд встреч с российскими и иностранными партнерами, на которых будут рассмотрены вопросы поставок новой, обслуживания и модернизации ранее поставленной авиационной техники.

"За последние три года мы сделали серьезный рывок по программе МиГ-35. В кратчайшие сроки мы запустили производство этого самолета, провели его испытания, за два с половиной года дошли от опытно-конструкторских работ до контракта с Минобороны", - отмечает Генеральный директор АО "РСК "МиГ" Илья Тарасенко.

Планируется, что самолеты МиГ-35 заменят в войсках истребители МиГ-29, поставленные до начала 1990-х годов. По словам Ильи Тарасенко, те машины, которые поставлялись в ВКС в облике МиГ-29СМТ или К/КУБ, будут существовать параллельно
с МиГ-35.

Российская самолетостроительная корпорация "МиГ" (входит в ПАО "ОАК", ГК "Ростех") - предприятие полного цикла, осуществляющее разработку, производство, реализацию, послепродажное обслуживание и модернизацию авиационной техники, обучение летного-технического состава. Продуктовый ряд компании включает истребители семейства МиГ-29К/КУБ, МиГ-29М/М2, истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ, новейший авиационный комплекс МиГ-35, учебно-тренировочную технику. Конструкторы РСК "МиГ" работают над созданием авиационной техники нового поколения как пилотируемой, так и беспилотной._

https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2019/08/28/602883.html

----------


## Igor_k

Комплектация МиГ-35 предусматривает оснащение радаром с активной фазированной решеткой (АФАР)
Кто бы мне объяснил - написанное означает , что АФАР уже готов ?

----------


## Avia M

> Несколько стран уже обратились к России по поводу возможной покупки новейшего истребителя МиГ-35, полученные заявки прорабатываются. Об этом в среду в ходе 14-го Международного авиационно-космического салона МАКС-2019 сообщил директор Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) Дмитрий Шугаев.
> "Несколько обращений уже поступило. И сегодня "Рособоронэкспорт" и, соответственно, ОАК работают над этой темой", - сказал Шугаев.
> Он добавил, что во вторник президент Турции Тайип Эрдоган на МАКС-2019 "остановился у натурного образца [МиГ-35], позадавал несколько вопросов, причем достаточно профессиональных с точки зрения и вооружения, и определенных летных характеристик".
> Шугаев отметил, что тема поставок МиГ-35 на экспорт также актуальна в рамках участия РФ в тендере на поставку 110 средних истребителей для ВВС Индии.


Названия стран, держат в секрете? :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

> ЖУКОВСКИЙ /Московская область/, 28 августа. /ТАСС/. Минобороны РФ и Российская самолетостроительная корпорация (РСК) "МиГ" (входит в Объединенную авиастроительную корпорацию) подпишут новый контракт на истребители МиГ-35 в ближайшее время, ведомство может закупить еще несколько десятков машин. Об этом сообщил на авиасалоне МАКС-2019 гендиректор предприятия Илья Тарасенко.


На МАКСе не подпишут, то ближайшее станет отдалённым...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> На МАКСе не подпишут, то ближайшее станет отдалённым...


Если на МАКСе не произнесут ритуальную фразу "контракт на поставку с РСК МиГ будет подписан в ближайшее время", то его (МАКС) нельзя считать состоявшимся!

----------


## Mister Z

> Что-то странное
> Вложение 94329Вложение 94330Вложение 94331Вложение 94332


Номер комплекта агрегатов 7001.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Номер комплекта агрегатов 7001.


Выходит бывший б/н 741.

----------


## Фадеев

Интересно, а он рабочий? Машина то не старая, выпуск конца 2011...

----------


## FLOGGER

Не видел я его на Салоне.

----------


## Mister Z

> В сети появилось фото первого, построенного для ВКС России, самолёта МиГ-35УБ №*11*.
> Судя по всему, пришло время открывать специализированную ветку по этому типу.
> Вложение 92236


Кстати, на МАКСе-2019 он был под обозначением МиГ-35Д.
Зав. №2964734757, № комплекта агрегатов 9011!

Причём заводские таблички в нишах основных стоек разные! На левой, как всегда, в верхней строке выбит длиннющий чертёжный номер, в нижней - номер комплекта агрегатов. А вот в правой - впервые на самолёте семейства МиГ-29 - полноценная заводская табличка, на которой в три строки написано (гравировкой или хим. травлением): "АО "РСК МиГ"", "9.47СР" (таким образом, заводское обозначение российской спецификации подтвердилось) и пятикод.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> МиГ-35Д


Пишут что у МиГ-35Д 29 августа 2019 г. при показе отлетела обшивка крыла. 
 
https://theaviationist.com/2019/08/3...uYufs4JbmMmFcU

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Кстати, на МАКСе-2019 он был под обозначением МиГ-35Д.
> Зав. №2964734757, № комплекта агрегатов 9011!
> 
> Причём заводские таблички в нишах основных стоек разные! На левой, как всегда, в верхней строке выбит длиннющий чертёжный номер, в нижней - номер комплекта агрегатов. А вот в правой - впервые на самолёте семейства МиГ-29 - полноценная заводская табличка, на которой в три строки написано (гравировкой или хим. травлением): "АО "РСК МиГ"", "9.47СР" (таким образом, заводское обозначение российской спецификации подтвердилось) и пятикод.


Заводское обозначение точно не 9.67СР, 9.47 вроде бы у КУБ?

----------


## Mister Z

> Заводское обозначение точно не 9.67СР, 9.47 вроде бы у КУБ?


Насколько я знаю, 9.67 - это МиГ-35Д для Индии (на базе планера 9.47), который в итоге в серию не пошёл по причине проигрыша в индийском тендере. А 9.47С (сухопутный) и 9.47СР (сухопутный, российский) - это соответственно МиГ-29М2 и МиГ-35Д для России, которые тоже унифицированы по планеру с КУБ и тоже отличаются от последнего отсутствием посадочного гака и приводов складывания крыла.

----------


## Avia M

> Пишут что у МиГ-35Д 29 августа 2019 г. при показе отлетела обшивка крыла.


Данный инцидент стал поводом для насмешек со стороны как зарубежной, так и российской общественности, получившей в очередной раз «подтверждение» якобы низкого уровня качества отечественной боевой техники. К ее разочарованию потенциальный покупатель, Индия, для которой по большому счету и затевался показ МиГ-35 в действии, остался вполне доволен.
Как пояснил заместитель командующего ВВС Индии по материально-техническому обеспечению и подготовке, происшествие с МиГ-35 на авиасалоне указывает на то, что самолет способен выполнять весь спектр задач даже в случае получения повреждений. С его слов, это является доказательством высокого уровня качества и надежности истребителя.

https://topwar.ru/161975-nju-deli-in...zen.yandex.com

----------


## Avia M

В сети появилось...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Игиптянин...

----------


## FLOGGER

Раньше когда-то, в разговоре букву "г" на "б" меняли... :Smile:

----------


## sovietjet

Новый МиГ-35С?

----------


## KC_Flanker

801 should be Egyptian prototype aircraft.

----------


## Avia M

> самолёты передают в Ахтубинск, в конце года начнут переучивать Стрижей.


Для «Стрижей»  планируется поставить 6 из 24 планируемых к закупке до 2027 года истребителей МиГ-35.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4163706

Получается 25 процентов...

----------


## sovietjet

В Кубинку прибыли два МиГ-35 для «Армии» : *12* и *15*

----------


## Живојин

Борт 15, Кубинка.

https://russianplanes.net/id270532

----------


## Живојин

заявляет, что это борт 10, тоже Кубинка

https://russianplanes.net/id270575

----------


## Polikarpoff

Получается, сейчас уже минимум - 4 строевых (*10 11 12 15*) и 2 опытных (*702 и 712*)

----------


## Живојин

Борт 12

----------


## Айдар

а переговоры идут с инозаказчиками по миг 35 ?

----------


## Serega

опять эти номера уродские (интересно кто придумал это). плюс расцветка как будто красили дети. Ему б гамму цвета 78 года  - супер смотрелось бы.

----------


## Антоха

> опять эти номера уродские (интересно кто придумал это). плюс расцветка как будто красили дети. Ему б гамму цвета 78 года  - супер смотрелось бы.


согласен... не понятно почему они так дико камуфлированы.... хотя.. в свете последних новостей очевидно, что суховцы откровенно уродуют красивый самолёт... кто-нибудь, сообщите куратору от Сухих, что если у них стоит задача выставить МиГ-35 на посмешище, то они справились на отлично! ... в 21 веке военные самолёты не красят кислотно-голубыми оттенками...

----------


## Fencer

> согласен... не понятно почему они так дико камуфлированы.... хотя.. в свете последних новостей очевидно, что суховцы откровенно уродуют красивый самолёт... кто-нибудь, сообщите куратору от Сухих, что если у них стоит задача выставить МиГ-35 на посмешище, то они справились на отлично! ... в 21 веке военные самолёты не красят кислотно-голубыми оттенками...


А при чем здесь ПАО "Компания "Сухой" к окраске МиГ-35?

----------


## Fencer

> опять эти номера уродские (интересно кто придумал это). плюс расцветка как будто красили дети. Ему б гамму цвета 78 года  - супер смотрелось бы.


Ныне в России для отдельного типа летательного аппарата своя оригинальная окраска.

----------


## Serega

> Ныне в России для отдельного типа летательного аппарата своя оригинальная окраска.


  - это понятно. И так должно быть. 

Но - красить самолет таким образом как сейчас миг-35 - это дискредитировать работу огромного коллектива людей. Тот же су-35 или як-130 - покрашены правильными для камуфляжа цветами. Причем по сути - гамма цвета осталась той что была на су-27, которая я так понимаю проявила свою эффективность. на су-35 и те же пятна, что и на су-27.

миг-29смт - тоже - гамму цвета оставили с 9-13, чуть пятна поменяли (видать ломаная первая себя не проявила должным образом). Тоже все нормально. Шрифт номера - характерный миговский, который разрабатывали люди специально для самолета с учетом читаемости и эстетики.

А теперь глядя на миг-35, и на новые номера, я одно могу сказать - это блин некомпетентность какая-то.

----------


## Avia M

> некомпетентность какая-то.


Полагаю, необходимо подождать машины для строевых полков...

----------


## sovietjet

> 2 опытных (*702 и 712*)


Есть ли возможность перенумеровали один или оба из них?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Есть ли возможность перенумеровали один или оба из них?


возможность есть, но зачем? в *11*-*15* их точно не перенумеровывали, т.к. они несколько другие

----------


## sovietjet

26 июня 2020 года в Ахтубинске видно не менее 6 МиГ-35.

----------


## AndyK

> опять эти номера уродские (интересно кто придумал это). плюс расцветка как будто красили дети. Ему б гамму цвета 78 года  - супер смотрелось бы.


Серый, номера давно уже пора принять, как данность. А "гамма цвета 78 года" так немногим от этой отличается  :Wink:

----------


## Serega

> Серый, номера давно уже пора принять, как данность.


 - н-да уж. Андрюх, мне вот нечего сказать. даже. Что они есть - это да. Но я всегда буду считать это неприемлемым.




> А "гамма цвета 78 года" так немногим от этой отличается


 - не скажи. там хитрее цвета, нет этой ядовитости.

----------


## Avia M

Дико камуфлированый... :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

> Дико камуфлированый...


На солнышке быстро поблекнет  :Smile:

----------


## Mister Z

> В Кубинку прибыли два МиГ-35 для «Армии» : *12* и *15*


Борт 12-синий - МиГ-35Д (изд. 9.47СР), зав. №2964753838, № комплекта агрегатов 9012. (Ничего себе разброс по пятикодам!  :Eek:  Предыдущая машины, борт 11-синий/9011, имеет зав. №2964734757.)

Борт 15-синий - МиГ-35 (изд. 9.41СР), зав. №2964151846, № комплекта агрегатов 9002. Не исключено, что 9001 - это борт 10-синий, который был в лётной программе.

----------


## Живојин

https://www.1tv.ru/news/2020-10-02/3...koleniya_su_57

Борт 14



Борт 16

----------


## Rus_Knights



----------


## Антоха

Фото Андрея Клименко

----------


## Polikarpoff

https://russianplanes.net/id272923
Убрали ублюдские кили и поставили АФАР?

----------


## Rus_Knights

> https://russianplanes.net/id272923
> Убрали ублюдские кили и поставили АФАР?


Это №741 так раскрасили или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## sovietjet

Не знаю если он точно 741...

----------


## Avia M

> Это №741 так раскрасили или я ошибаюсь?


У 741 кили "родные" и по-моему не менялись.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> У 741 кили "родные" и по-моему не менялись.


На максе выставляли с высокими килями с прямой законцовкой, так же под сгущенку покрашены были. Выглядели уродливо

----------


## Avia M

> На максе выставляли


Понятно, не в курсе был что это на 741 экспериментировали... :Confused:

----------


## Гравилётчик

> с высокими килями с прямой законцовкой, так же под сгущенку покрашены были. Выглядели уродливо


Дык бутафория же ж.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Дык бутафория же ж.


Нос похоже тоже на МАКСе был бутафорский

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-35С б/н "10 синий" на "Армии-2020" с новыми АСП.

----------


## FLOGGER

Мне кажется так получше будет, с вашего позволения. Чуть осветлю.

----------


## osipov

А БКДУ есть штатно на этом самолете или баллоны оставили от СМТ ? 
Как я предполагаю должна быть БКДУ.

----------


## Mister Z

> https://www.1tv.ru/news/2020-10-02/3...koleniya_su_57
> 
> Борт 14
> 
> Вложение 101415


зав. №2964151848, № комплекта агрегатов 9004.

----------

